# figured it out



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well was frustrated with last weeks range day. was shooting 250 grain barnes tez spitfires with a 130 grains of triple 7 in pellets. I sprayed it all over. My buddy was trying the 290 grain tez's with the same 130 grains of powder and got a great 1 inch grouping at a 100 yards. So I switched to the 290 grain and the stayed with the same powder charge and what a difference! fired 3 shots and what a difference with that bigger bullet. A touch high at a 100 yards but right there where I want it. Glad I got it tuned better, nothin more frustrating than not having it dialed in. These were shot out of cva optimas. they seem to like that load combo for sure. here's the 3 shots.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad you found something that worked! It's crazy how big of a difference a change in a component can make.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

NICE! I hope mine is dialed in from the get go when I hit the range in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you are aiming at the center of the blue cross, then that is exactly where my smokepoles are sighted in.


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, I put mine right on the center. I just line my crosshairs up on the blue tape best I can and fire. I don't have the best eyes for the 1x power scope but using the targets with the tape make it easier to sight it in. It's pointless for me to try and use a regular style target with a bullseye, the crosshairs cover it up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> yeah, I put mine right on the center. I just line my crosshairs up on the blue tape best I can and fire. I don't have the best eyes for the 1x power scope but using the targets with the tape make it easier to sight it in. It's pointless for me to try and use a regular style target with a bullseye, the crosshairs cover it up.


Thats why I recommend using the rimfire targets, they are large enough at 100 yards they dont cover the crosshairs / front post.

-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> NICE! I hope mine is dialed in from the get go when I hit the range in a couple of weeks.


You know those 425 grain great plains and 90 grains of powder wont let you down bears butt.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

They haven't let me down yet. I've had some not fly where I thought they should, but I recovered every deer they touched.


----------

